# Forgeworld Open Day 08 - 56K Killing



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Just adding this news into the mix.

Chaplain Dreadnought









Eldar Cobra - Much better version









Nurgle Sorceror









Nurgle Dread
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v157/philbrad/FWOD08/
Dsc00267BIG.jpg

Reaver Titan









































World Eaters

















DKOK ShadowSword

















DKOK Mounted Commissar

















Malacador Variant - Another one










Theres heaps more which I may post later on. Such as a model for Cmdr Cullen before he was the commander.

And some rumours, DKOK set is supposedly complete or near completion now.
Khorne is gonna feature in IA 6. An Model Masterclass book is in the works which is Vol 1 of a series it looks like, sounds like it is a great book so I may have to buy it. There were concept sketchs of Daemon Engines. Lord of Change should be on its way finally. Ia 6 is 6 months away while Model masterclass is 2-3 away. Termite is returning in IA 6. A 3rd Vraks book is being done to round things off. And thats all


----------



## Skorch (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow, they really have been busy.
That chappy dreadnaught looks nasty, in a good way. 
The reaver looks good, but ive never been a fan of the look of those, myself.
Thanks for the pics pickle!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Woohoo, my fav titan, the reaver. Almost makes me want to but one, although Im thinking its going to be too costly for me at the moment.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Some seriously awesome stuff. The nurgle sorceror is cool, the reaver is good but i saw that a g'day up close. The chaplain dread and cobra are quite nice and its good they actually are still making a cobra. Mounted commisar is brillaint but then again the death corps are ace anyway. 

I will say i'm underwhelmed by the khorne marines/terminators. They dont look worth whatever price tag FW will give them. They're just nothing special really. Not enough skulls on em if you ask me.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Pfah, that cobra looks crap copared to the previous one, as does the current scorpion. The chaplain dread is REALLY nice, and a great idea, that nurgle sorcerer is fantastic too. I am disappointed about how far away SoV2 is, but the announcement of 3, and that art book will have to surfice...

Spoiled panda...


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow most of those look pretty nice. I am going against the norm and saying that dread looks damn ugly. Those wings make it look like a frilly collar or something. I saw it and laughed, bad first reaction for a model.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Finally - a suitable Dreadnought for my Custodes =D.

I like the Khornate Terminator with the Autocannon, but that's it. Not enough mouldwork on them like the Nurgle ones.

The Reaver is a little bit of a beast isn't it? Looking forward to taking one down though. Or putting one together as part of the GC's Ever growing IG army.


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

Great pictures, Pickle.
Always nice to see some sneak peeks.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Methinks I'll have to get a chaplain dreadnought... I've been wanting something like that for a long time. I wonder if they'll do a librarian dreadnought as well... I don't use witches in my Space Marine army, but it'd still probably be a pretty cool model.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Some of them are relly cool, the dread is awesome, (so will the price tag), the Nurgle sorcerer looks dead good too.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow! The Reaver's huge! And the new Shadowsword is awesome!

Oh, and I'll be picking up one of those chappie dreads at some point....

-Dirge


----------



## Drahc (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the DKOK pictures Pickle, I've been following these models as they were created for a while now. The other pictures are cool too: Chaplain Dreadnought for example. Any ideas on what the Malcador variant is all about? A cannon on wheels? But what really caught my eye was the Shadowsword. Thanks again for the update!


----------



## grimbane40k (Mar 31, 2008)

i like the mounted commisar, he can lead my dkok autocannon team. as that is the only dkok i have. Any idea as to how much that reaver will retail for? (besides the obvious billion dollars)


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Pickle said:


> Theres heaps more which I may post later on.


Please do so, i would love to see more FW stuff.

also, does anyone else think that new eldar cobra is particularly phallic looking? :mrgreen:


----------



## Iron Priest (Apr 8, 2008)

Cadian81st said:


> Please do so, i would love to see more FW stuff.
> 
> also, does anyone else think that new eldar cobra is particularly phallic looking? :mrgreen:



it looks a like a scorpion now but with one big one instead of two small ones and yes it does better than the old limp version, hello titan bang your dead... but i have a void shield... no you dont


----------



## riskman (Mar 28, 2008)

sorry for asking but wat does dkok stand for?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Death Korps of Krieg.

Oh, and the Nurgle Dread pic didn't post properly, btw. 

-Dirge


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

A chaplin Dread just seems scary to me, As I dont play SM and will only see it running at me


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

not that big a deal. lascannon to the face and you're okay!


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

awsome looking models. nurgle figs and the chaplin dread are sweet!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i can picture converting that chap dread to fit my khorne boys


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I love the Nurgle sorc and the Khorne models, so nice.


----------

